# Auditorium Study Halls



## mbenonis (Mar 4, 2005)

In our school, we have a mandatory study hall, which is held in the Auditorium for the last two blocks of the day. They're the bane of out existence - almost every day I walk in after school to find something damaged, broken, or defaced. They especially seem to like playing with the aisle light strips, as well as rocking the chairs back and forth to make them squeak.

Their use of the auditorium, of course, has led to many pranks - intentional and unintentional - on them. So I'm wondering, do you have study hall in your auditorium, do they damage it, and have you ever played an amusing but harmless prank on study hall?

As far as pranks, we've had a few incidents, usually involving the house lights. I've left the DMX cables unplugged accidentally, and former techs have programmed effects cues (such as house light chases) to occur at random times. Also amusing is setting the downfade time to 30 minutes, and hitting the switch on the way out.


----------



## propmonkey (Mar 5, 2005)

we have a study hall room but when i have a study hall i get a teacher assisant with my director and just go in and either sleep or work. he usually has atleast 3 ta's.


----------



## techieman33 (Mar 5, 2005)

The chases are really fun, though we never had study hall in it. I would set it for the acting classes, or sometimes even choir concerts(we all hated the choir director) we would just program lights to come up at 7:30 and go down at 10, and that was it, with of course the occasional random chase just for the fun of it. Man those dimmers sure would "ghost" a lot. And the fact that they did it on their own sometimes helped us to get away with it.


----------



## EPAC_Matt (Mar 5, 2005)

Wow, we'd get shot if we tried to play any pranks in our theatre... Then again, we get paid and that wouldn't be too professional...


----------



## bdesmond (Mar 6, 2005)

EPAC_Matt said:


> Wow, we'd get shot if we tried to play any pranks in our theatre... Then again, we get paid and that wouldn't be too professional...



Yeah really. I take pride in my work. I may not want to deal with whatever the group in the sapce is, but, its a matter of being professional. They're all customers in the end. 

Guess this sort of thing is why it's called high school theater...


----------



## gremlin1287 (Mar 7, 2005)

at my school the auditorium is where they stick study halls that have been displaced due to misc. things going on in the study hall room. what i usually do is turn off and lock the stair lights going up to the balcony and lock the house lights that way if they wanted to change anything they would have to go up the stairs in the dark and go into the booth and change the lights. most people are discouraged when they find out that they can't turn on the stair lights.


----------



## moojoe (Mar 7, 2005)

bdesmond said:


> EPAC_Matt said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, we'd get shot if we tried to play any pranks in our theatre... Then again, we get paid and that wouldn't be too professional...
> ...



yea, in highschool, we act professionally to a point, but we still screw around. since, in highschool, you dont get fired. if i was to screw around in professional theatre, id be fired. its simply a matter of where you work.


----------

